# Faut-il tester l'enfant 13 mois cas contact



## Inès (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
J aurai besoin de renseignements complémentaires concernant un enfant qui a été  cas contact de son papa.
Cet enfant doit venir demain. (Pas de test pour l enfant et le papa termine son isolement aujourd hui)
Mais entre temps c est la maman qui se retrouve positive au covid.
Est ce que les parents doivent effectuer un test (salivaire  ou pcr  ou antigénique) à leur enfant qui à  13 mois.
Ou ce n est pas nécessaire ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Valérieg (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour oui il doit faire un test à j+ 2  de la maman qui est maintenant positive. Seul l’auto test est interdit pour enfants de moins de trois ans . Les autres c’est ok. Bon après-midi.


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Oui un enfant cas contact intra familial devra réaliser un test antigénique en pharmacie ou PCR en laboratoire à J3
Les tests salivaires et auto test ne sont autorisés que pour les enfants d e3 ans et +


----------



## Griselda (26 Septembre 2022)

Voici le dernier protocole:


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris

Je te laisse l'éplucher mais ce qui est certain c'est qu'on ne fait pas d'autotest pour un enfant de moins de 3 ans.
Il me semble bien qu'aucune obligation n'est faites pour un cas contact qui n'a pas de symptôme.
Quoi qu'il arrive, si un test doit être fait, il en va alors de la responsabilité du Parent, toi en tant qu'AM tu n'as pas autorité pour l'exiger, ni pour en voir le resultat.

Mon conseil est de:
-donner le lien du protocole, ils le lisent et sauront ce qu'ils doivent faire
-demande conseil à leur medecin et/ou à la PMI s'ils ont un doute
-tu porte un masque tout le temps où tu es en contact avec cet enfant tant que tu peux avoir un doute: ça te protegera au moins toi.
-tu les avertis dès qu'un symptome apparait car alors ils sont censés recuperer leur enfant jusqu'à temps qu'il ait vu un medecin


----------



## papillon (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

personnellement je ne prendrais pas le risque de reprendre cet enfant demain sachant que la maman est positive à son tour..
je suis PE, la chose qui me vient en premier c'est d'aller faire tester mon enfant avant de le "remettre" chez l'assmat


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Test salivaire. Test en pharmacie pas fiable. Et demander le résultat par sms. Ce que JE demande.


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Oui sauf que dans la vraie vie, nous n'avons pas le droit de refuser de prendre en accueil un enfant cas contact
Les parents doivent simplement le faire tester mais en attendant on se doit de l'accueillir. 

C'est complètement ridicule 
Mais bon


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Je me suis grave énervée l'année dernière à ce sujet vis à vis d’un parent qui était positif ainsi que sa femme et son aîné. Il avait appelé la PMI qui lui avait dit qu’il pouvait le ramener.

JE l’ai appelé et lui ai demandé ce qu’il fait lorsqu’il voie les grands-parents et m’a répondu *un test salivaire !

Je lui ai demandé d’en faire autant et m’envoyer résultat par sms. Le gamin était POSITIF.
J’AI APPELÉ AUSSITÔT LA PMI à ce sujet ...*


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Septembre 2022)

@assmatzam ,
Ou as tu lu sur le dernier protocole que l'enfant cas contact doit être testé ? 
Car moi je n'ai lu ça nul part et mon RPE m'a confirmé que nous n'avions pas le droit de d'exiger un test ....donc si pas de symptômes c'est accueil de l'enfant qui doit être déposé par un parent négatif bien sûr....
Si symptômes, l'enfant voit le doc et c'est le doc qui décide s'il doit être testé ou pas


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Septembre 2022)

@Chantou1 , et que t'as dit la pmi ?


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Sur le dernier protocole que j'ai eu


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Tout enfant cas contact d'une personne infectée au Covid pourra continuer à être accueilli par l'assistante maternelle à condition de : présenter un test antigénique ou PCR négatif ; un autotest négatif accompagné d'une attestation sur l'honneur signée par les parents pour les enfants de 3 ans et plus.


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Septembre 2022)

Il date de quand ton protocole ?


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Septembre 2022)

@assmatzam.....car celui que tu cites ne date pas du 24 août et le dernier en date c'est celui ci


----------



## Inès (26 Septembre 2022)

Cela ne me pose pas de problème d accueillir l enfant cas contact en respectant les gestes barrières.
C est  les parents du  2e enfant  qui s inquiètent pour leur fille qui  sera en contact avec lui toute la journée.
J au envoyé  un message et j attends la réponse des parents.

Merci à celles qui ont répondu.


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Septembre 2022)

@Inès ,
Je comprends bien les parents de l'autre enfant mais s'ils ne veulent pas prendre de risque, ils gardent leur fille avec eux le temps de la période d'incubation....mais ça va faire long pour eux ...et ce n'est pas parce que l'enfant concerné sera testé et négatif le jour J qu'à J+2 il ne sera pas positif....vu que les cas contacts n'ont plus vocation à être isolés et doivent être accueillis..... c'est la galère


----------



## papillon (26 Septembre 2022)

on a quand même le droit de se protéger et de protéger notre famille 
donc moi ce serait niet, pas d'accueil de ce petit et test salivaire fait avant de revenir
imaginons que cet enfant revienne sans s'être fait testé et pour qu'un peu il soit positif, il contamine notre collègue parce que bon, le masque ok mais le risque 0 n'existe pas
notre collègue devient positive, c'est max 7 jours d'isolement, les parents auront tout gagné
donc un test ça ne mange pas de pain
et le nouveau protocole.. merci bien


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Septembre 2022)

Moi j'ai un p'tit cas contact, je l'ai appris ce matin, le papa m'a dit qu'il le faisait testé aujourd'hui....j'ai rien demandé....j'ai dis ok ...mais je ne lui ai pas demandé de le tester


----------



## papillon (26 Septembre 2022)

inès.. effectivement les parents de l'autre petit ont complètement raison de s'inquièter


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Septembre 2022)

@papillon ,
Je suis d'accord avec toi mais je ne suis même pas sûre que le masque sur tout une journée d'accueil protège de grand chose ....donc c'est sûr qu'un test fait avant d'accueillir surtout en sortie de week-end, c'est toujours mieux ... mais avec le nouveau protocole....on ne peut pas l'exiger ni refuser l'accueil


----------



## Griselda (26 Septembre 2022)

Le dernier en vigueur date du 24 août 2022 et ne mentionne plus du tout l'enfant cas contact, seulement celui qui a des symptomes et celui qui a été testé positif. Conclusion un enfant cas contact de sa famille est autorisé à etre accueilli tant qu'il n'a pas lui même de symptome. Là on parle bien du protocole, donc de la loi, pas de ce qui nous semble ou semble pas correcte de faire, ce qui nous rassure ou non.
Il faut différencier les 2.
Un Parent demande "Nounou que doit on faire?", la bonne réponse c'est "il faut lire le protocole et il est de votre Responsabilité de l'appliquer". L'AM n'a jamis eut comme responsabilité de verifier que les PE respecte le protocole.
Ensuite vous pouvez toujours ajouter ce que vous, vous feriez en tant que Parent pour notament éviter de transmettre cette cochonnerie à Nounou qui si elle tombe malade deviendra alors indispo non pas seulement pour eux mais aussi pour toutes les familles, indispo surement en décalé en prime alors que dans l'immédiat si un membre du foyer est positif il est alors en arrêt maladie pris en charge par la sécu, il n'est donc pas absolument obligé de confier son enfant.


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Septembre 2022)

Mais l'avantage du nouveau protocole c'est que si mon enfant est covid et isolé dans sa chambre ...je n'aurai pas besoin de m'arrêter d'accueillir....ce sera au bon vouloir des parents de me confier leur enfant....si non accueil ce sera convenance perso


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Refus d'accueil = 0 salaire tout simplement
Refus d'accueil = abandon de poste.

Oui le protocole n'est pas en notre faveur, mais ce n'est pas la première fois.

N'oubliez pas non plus le devoir de discrétion professionnelle,  aucun autre parent ne doit être informé de telle ou telle maladie. Ni qu'un enfant en accueil est cas contact. 

Je suis Griselda là dessus.


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Nounou22

La PMI était très confuse et désolée. Je leur ai répondu qu’il ne fallait pas dire n’importe quoi pour moi évidemment, mon mari et toutes les autres familles dont une femme enceinte !!!!

De + cela est mis en *clause* *supérieure* dans mon contrat SIGNÉ et DATÉ 

En mars 2020 j’ai eu 15 jours non payés et je m’en foutait royalement


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

je m’en foutaiS


----------



## Inès (26 Septembre 2022)

Je ne communique pas d informations aux parents mais comme je dois à nouveau respecter les gestes barrières, et que j ai à nouveau porté le masque  on m à demandé la raison et j ai juste dit que je n étais pas concernée. Donc si ce n est pas moi c est forcément l autre enfant.
Je confirme que c est compliqué pour nous assistantes maternelles et bien sûr il faut gérer avec tous les PE.
ENCORE MERCI POUR VOS REPONSES.


----------



## Griselda (26 Septembre 2022)

Hum Ines le problème est que si on peut comprendre l'inquiétude de l'autre famille (logique) elle n'était de toute façon pas censée être au courant de la santé chez une autre famille (tu as un devoir de discrétion) et si néanmoins ils l'apprennent ce n'est pas à cette famille là de décider que tu doives interdire l’accès à un Loulou qui ne présente pas lui même de symptôme. Si c'est toi qui le refuse en imposant de voir le résultat d'un test:
- ton salaire pourra être minoré puisque tu as refusé l'accueil
- tu pourrais être licenciée car c'est une faute, un abandon de poste
Voilà pourquoi si l'autre famille est très inquiète c'est à elle de garder son enfant et de te payer car ce serait de la convenance personnelle.
Le mieux sinon c'est d'employer une AM qui ne travaille que pour eux et donc la paiera au minimum au SMIC national et non à 3 ou 4€ de l'h.
Tu peux, moralement, être d'accord avec elle mais la loi s'applique pour tout le monde de la même façon.

Si en bonne inteligence la famille du petit cas contact décide sans pression de ta part de garder son enfant alors c'est parfait mais tu ne peux pas l'exiger, tu n'en n'a pas le droit. Et d'ailleurs si demain cette famille te montre le resultat d'un test, quel qu'il soit, tu n'as pas non plus le droit d'en parler avec l'autre famille: c'est secret médical. C'est ce que tu peux expliquer à l'autre famille.


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Septembre 2022)

Le devoir de discrétion nous oblige en effet à ne pas nommer le nom et prénom de l'enfant mais rien ne nous empêche de dire qu'un enfant est cas contact ou même positif car s'il devient positif, les autres deviennent cas contact...sans nommer l'enfant directement bien sûr


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

La PMI dit n’importe quoi et suit BÊTEMENT LE protocole.

Perso, j’applique ce qui me parait « normal » et protéger ceux qui sont chez moi.

J’étais tellement bien énervée début mars 2020, que j’avais dit à ma puer que la PMI en avait rien a faire si j’étais morte, je n’étais qu’un numéro donc c’était à moi de me protéger et être vigilante.

« Non non bla-bla-bla «

Donc franchement rien à foutre à ce niveau la. JE REFUSE point final.
D’ailleurs tous sont honnêtes et me le disent alors qu’ils pourraient le cacher,

J’avais même dit aux parents qui avaient appelé la PMI de chercher une autre AM j’étais *TRÈS* *EN* *COLÈRE*.

Concernant les parents refusés début MARS 2020, ils avaient apprécié que j’avais procédé de la sorte et ils me l’avaient dit à la fin du 1er confinement


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Septembre 2022)

Chantou,  tu as le cran de pouvoir t'imposer et on l'a déjà dit, tout ce que tu fais n'engage que toi, que tu ais raison ou tort. 
La Pmi ne suit pas bêtement le protocole,  c'est la loi, et on ne peut y déroger.  C'est valable pour toutes les ams.
Sinon à quoi faire un protocole si chacune d'entre nous arrange à sa sauce.
Nous avons une ccn aussi,  et l'on doit d'y réfèrer, même pour les points déplaisants.



Nous répondons suivant le protocole en vigueur, pour donner des pistes légales concernant la position à avoir.


----------



## Griselda (26 Septembre 2022)

En effet Nounou22 nous pouvons dire que l'un de nos Loulous est positif au COVID, à condition qu'il est été en contact avec les autres enfants dans les 48h avant l'apparition des symptômes car cela rends les copains cas contact et il faudra alors être d'autant plus vigilent à l'apparition de symptômes chez eux aussi. Toujours sans nommer de qui il s'agit car ça c'est le devoir de discrétion et n'a aucun intérêt pour les autres PE de savoir de qui il s'agit. 
Evidemment c'est un secret de polichinelle car si nous avons 3 ou 4 Loulous et qu'un seul est absent, les autres familles auront fait leur propre conclusion.
Par contre dire qu'un copain est cas contact, ben là, non, car comme on n'a jamais été cas contact de cas contact, ça ne regardera les copains que si le cas contact devient positif. 
En attendant, on n'a pas le droit de le dire.

Après on peut, sans rien dévoiler de "secret défense", dire, "attention quelques virus pénibles semblent être à nouveau en circulation. Soyez vigilent à tout symptôme qui apparaîtrait." C'est d'autant plus utile qu'avec des 0-3ans on a tôt fait de tout mettre sur le dos des dents.
Et si un PE demande s'il s'agit bien d'untel ou non, rester énigmatique en répondant qu'on n'a pas le droit de donner plus de précision et que c'est un detail pas si cruciale. Ainsi ces PE sauront que s'ils te parle de la santé de leur enfant, tu n'en parleras pas non plus aux autres.


----------



## Petuche (26 Septembre 2022)

Je n'ai pas encore eu ce soucis. .. j'ai eu,le cas récemment ou le papa d'un accueilli à été testé positif, il m'a dit je GARDE N pour éviter la contamination, 4 jours après c'était la maman positive. Pendant que ces 2 PE sont restés chez eux, je n'ai pas eu la petite. Ils ont trouvé normal de la garder pour le bien de ma famille, moi même et les autres accueillis. Je trouve cela très respectueux mais peu de personnes sont comme cela.


----------



## LadyA. (26 Septembre 2022)

Je suis archi contre tester les enfants ( et les adultes d'ailleurs )
Cette connerie nous a déjà coûté des milliards,  pour des nez qui coulent et chez des gens vaccinés de surcroît. Stopppppp
Faites des cures de zinc,  vitamines D et C et arrêtez les tests. 
😁


----------



## Pity (26 Septembre 2022)

Désolée lady A, mais je ne suis pas d'accord 
J'ai tous mes vaccins
J'ai attrapé le covid début juillet
Une semaine au lit avec 39°, et toujours perte du goût, et problèmes pulmonaires sans avoir eu d'antécédents...


Alors si il y a le covid chez les parents, et bien ils gardent leurs enfants...
Je refuse l'accueil, j'ai déjà donné !
 je travaille avec 4 familles...et souhaite les protéger


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Metal

La PMI n’a pas le monopole. 

Lorsque je serais au cimetière, leur protocole aura servi à quoi ? A RIEN 

et j’avais d’ailleurs fait un mail en mars 2020 à la PMI et je suis malgré tout LIBRE de recevoir ou PAS et je l’ai dit à la PMI.

La PMI ne peut m’obliger à recevoir un enfant cas contact.

Les parents sont bien mis au parfum depuis ces 2 problèmes, et libres à eux de trouver une autre AM je ne cavale pas après LA MORT !


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

J’ai arrêté un contrat car le gamin aucun vaccin à ses 7 mois et les parents tout fiers « on l’a chopé 2 fois et nous ne sommes pas vaccinés »

Et bien reste dans ta connerie et ne viens pas chez moi ... et cette cxnne a appelé la puéricultrice 😂. Qui m’a appelé ... « je vais venir vous voir »

Moi «  pourquoi faire ? » bla-bla-bla
Affaire close.

Je suis dans mon droit : *MA* *VIE*, *et* *celles* *de* *ceux* *qui* *me* *côtoient*.
Contrat signé en + en bonne et due forme.

D’ailleurs ma puéricultrice est aux abonnés absents ! Encore une qui n’a pas tenue le choc 👎🏼


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Ah Métal ...SI le protocole ...TROP DRÔLE ...la crèche en janvier 2022 a suivi le protocole ...

FAIRE ENTRER LES PARENTS 👉🏽 *RÉSULTAT : TOUS COVID PERSONNEL, certains parents et enfants HAHAHA et le pompon 15 JOURS DE FERMETURE 

et double pompon .... la directrice qui trouve normal que les parents rentrent de nouveau en mai elle était TOUJOURS avec des symptômes Covid long ...

BRAVO le protocole ... 👎🏼😡

Bah moi NON ... 

Et PERSONNE ne me fera changer d’avis. Je suis CHEZ MOI.*


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Septembre 2022)

Mais non, Chantou car c'est le protocole qui'fait foi.

Et toi tu t'es aussi engagée à respecter les directives nationales inhérentes à ton agrément.


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Metal

Ah j’oubliais … leur protocole de MERDE … et oui

Ne pas mettre de masque … t’as oublié ?

Etc avoir mis nos vies en danger … car c’est le PROTOCOLE qui a été changé combien de fois ? Et pas de suite … il fallait se débrouiller pour savoir ce qu’il fallait faire …

T’as oublié ?

*MOI JE N’AI RIEN OUBLIÉ et je suis toujours vigilante encore aujourd’hui 

Chacun SA VIE, donc JE GERE MA VIE. 

Et ne pas oublier la PMI travaille en TÉLÉTRAVAIL … bah oui 3 jours par semaine … suis bien placée ENCORE pour le savoir 🙌

Et la PMI voudrait que je fasse rentrer le COVID CHEZ MOI … mais la PMi reste bien planquée .. 

Cherchez l’erreur 😡*

donc JE gère chez moi et eux qu’ils gèrent déjà ce qu’ils ont à faire à s’occuper de cas GRAVES chez des AM ou des parents ce sera déjà très bien


----------



## incognito (26 Septembre 2022)

chez nous, la pmi nous a dit de se baser sur le protocole de mars qui est bien plus complet...


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Septembre 2022)

Si la PMI commence à dire prenez tel protocole et pas un autre .... franchement on est mal ...donc on a le choix de choisir quel protocole appliquer? Mais où va t on?


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Septembre 2022)

La PMI n'aurait elle pas touchée le fond? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Quand le covid est apparu dans notre quotidien . J'avais deux accueillis et ensemble nous avons adopté les gestes barrière et le nouvel accueil soit dehors soit l'entrée suivant la météo.
Mais surtout nous avons misé sur la confiance et le sérieux .si quelqu'un faisait un test a l'enfant ou aux adultes du foyer l'info et le résultat était dit a tous .a crise sanitaire particulière et jamais vu confiance et sérieux .
Un de mes accueillis a eu toute sa famille positive pas lui ses parents l'ont gardé pour protéger nounou et son mari 
Quand j'ai eu le covid et mon mari aussi a Noël dernier j'étais en vacances pas de contact avec les accueillis ouf!


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

La confiance ....  confiance en personne ... les familles qui font la fête le soir ou le week-end... donc toujours être méfiante ... car les gestes barrières bcp les ont oubliés...  Moi PAS, souvent obligée de dire aux parents malgré reçus à l'extérieur, de reculer car ils sont sous mon nez...bientôt on va se faire la bise ou quoi ! 🤨😡


----------



## Petuche (27 Septembre 2022)

Lady... Tu dis être contre les testsmais même vacciné on peut quand même l'avoir. Moi j'ai mes 3 vaccins et cela fait déjà 2 fois que j'ai la Covid. Alors les tests oui !


----------

